# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسيجات \ روعة الاحساس ... لوعة الفراق

## نور الشمس

السلام عليكم

•• روعة الإحساس ..ღ.. مع ..ღ.. لوعة الفراق •• 

+++

ص
ب
ا
ح 
معطر بماء الورد
وابتسامة الزهر على الأغصان
صباحكم سعد .. و .. مسائكم شهد

أحــــــبتي 

هاقد عدت من جديد .. بعد طول غياب ..!
عدت وكلي شوق وحنين لمن اجادوا العزف على اوتار قلبي 
حتى امتلكوها ،،
لمن جعلوني اسيرة لعطرهم الفتان ،،
فهنيئاً لي بكم ،، وبجمالكم منقطع النظير 
لاحرمني الباري منكم 
هاهو جديدي المتواضع بانتظار اناملكم الرقيقه 
واعينكم لتراه ..
مع باقه حب معطره بأريج الاشواق والدفء والاحترام ..


&#4326ღ إملاء ღ(ღ 

ضَعْ نقطةً وابدأ من أول العمر 

سأُملي عليكَ ما يُمليه عليَّ قلبي .. 

أكتبُ كلمةً من أربع نجوم .. 

تبدأ بهمزة ٍعلى السماء .. 

و بك تنتهي 

هكذا .. ( أ ....... بك ) 

عليكَ أن تملأ الحرف الفارغ 

•

احــبّك حين تذوب امامي ... كحبّة ... سكّر
احــبّك حين يحنّ .. جفافي ..
وحين الهجير ... بروحي تدثّر
احــبّك غيمة حبّ ... تهادت ..
تسقي الفؤاد .. بماء ... مبخّر
احــبّك ان مرّ كفّك فوقي ...
وبتّ بكلّ حنانك .. اشعر ...
احــبّك بدراً .. تناثر حولي ...
ولمّ الجراح .. بصمت ... تكرر
احــبّك عند اللقاء ... خجولاً
تضمّ هوانا ... بطرف ... تأثّر
احــبّك جفن ... يضمّ الليالي ...
ويحلم اني بحبك ... اجدر
احــبّك جيد يعانق شمسي ...
بكلّ ورود الرياض .. تعطّر
احــبّك حين تطلّ نجومي ..
وحين السماء لأجلك ... تسهر ...

ღ

تعال اكتب كلام الحب
تعال ارسم بدايه درب
يا اغلى كلمه بشفاتي
ياعمري يا متاهاتي
قضيت الليل لعيونك وانا ساهر
تعال اسهر انا وياك
تعال نام على صدري 
اغني لك يااجمل قلب
تعال نرسم قلب داخل قلب
ونضحك للامل والحب 

ღ

سألت النفس إن كان تهواك ..
وقالت :
فديته 
وفجأة اسكتت .. 
كنها اغرقت في بحورك ولا اعرفت 
وين مرساك .. 

ღ

ودي أكون البحر لك وانت لي سيـــف
وأكون لك .. عمرك وقرة عيونـــــــك

وأصير لك ديوان شعر .. وتوصيـــــف
وفي وسط صحرا الحب تهطل مزونك

لا تخاف لا ما فيه .. شك وتخويــــــــف
انا معك في رحلة العمر .. عونــــــــك

نضمت عمري عقد .. لاتقول لي كيف ؟
أيام عمري مالها .. طعم دونـــــــــــــك

ღ

الحب ؟
هو حالة ارتباك مع سعادة بالقلب .
القلب ؟
شئ ما أحمر اللون تمتلكه أنت .
أنت ؟
عزيز غالي من بين كل البشر .
البشر ؟
مجموعة أناس يحسدوني فيك ياقمر .
قمر ؟
هو الشبيه لك بس أنت أحلى ونص .
نص ؟
خلص النص ..

ღ

أحبكـ حباً ما عهده البشر
أحبكـ بقدر كل دمعة من دموع المطر
وأعصف بحبكـ صراخاً فاق صراخ الرعد
فجول الكون طولاً وعرض
فحباً كحبي لم يخلق بعد

ღ

رح قللهم اني احبه من زمان 
رح قللهم اني عايش عشانه 
لامن مشى كنه عود الخيزران 
أحب فيه الطيش واموت بجنانه

ღ

أحبك 
هذا اعترافي الأخير
أحبك 
ومدري معك وين المصير 
هي كلمة 
مافيها عذاب
ولا نظرة 
تكفي من الكلام 
هي حب موجز هالحكي
هي بعد أعذب غرام 
يمكن يكون 
هو أكبر جنون 
أو بسمة طفل حنون



•

&#4326ღ صداقة ღ(ღ 

أتشعر مثلي بالجوع .. ؟؟؟ 

تفضّـل إذاً .. 

هذا الرغيف لك .. 

أمَّا رغيفي .. 

فسأشْتريَ به زهوراً .. 

أزيِّنُ بها مائدةً نأكل عليها معاً 

•

احب اجمع شعوري قبل انثره
وان نثرته تدفق حب وحنان

وحبي اوقف بجنبه واسهره
ازرع الحب لاجل اكسب انسان

وان كسبته حبيته بكل ما اقدره
انا طبعي الوفاء على مر الازمان

ღ

ودي احطك بين قلبي وعيني 
واخلد اسمك وانقشه بين ضلوعي
وودي يساري تتحد مع يميـــــــني
شعار عزة نفس لا للخضوعـــــــي
وودي العمر باقي العمر في يديـــني
سنين عمري لك سراج وشموعــــي 

ღ

اذا اتعبتك الجروح .. وضاقت بصدرك الروح ..
وسدت بوجهك الدنيا كل طريق .. وروحك ماتحتمل
تعال وخذ

"نصف روحي"

واذا زادت عليك المواجع .. وحسيت ان الفرح لك موادع ..
وان الكدر لك رفيق ..
تعال وخذ

"باقي الروح"

ღ

أحبك كثر الحب وكثر كثره ,,
وأحبك كثر ماعشقتك وكثر ماتمنيتك ..
وكثر ماتنفسك عاشقك عشق بصدره 
وكثر ماصحيت بنومي فجأه ودعيتك ...!
وكثر ماتعب شوقي وانقضى صبره 
وكثر مابين جفن عيني وهدبها ضميتك

ღ

لا ثقة لي الا فى عينيكـ
فعيناك ارض لا تخون 
فدعني انظر اليهما
دعني اعرف من اكون
دعني اشرب من شهدهما
دعني اعيش في السكون
دعني اهرب من نفسي الى نفسي
دعني اذهب الى حيث اكون

ღ

اخبرتك أنك تاج الرجال
تعلم انك لي ذاتي ... 
تعلم اني
بدونك الى الفناء
أنت لي معنى الحياة
وكل ماضي وكل ماهو آت
يامن هواه يشاركني دمي
وأشعاري ولوحات مرسمي

ღ

هلا بالخاطر اللي من عبيره عطر الوجدان
سرى بين الضلوع وفاحت الأشواق بعلومه
هلا بالضحكه اللي جت تشيل اللولو والمرجان
مع البسمه وهي في خاتم سليمان معصومة
هلا باللحظة اللي مايطمع في عرضها النسيان
عليها تنحني الذكرى وفوق الصدر مضمومة



•

&#4326ღ لِكَيْ ღ(ღ 

أَحْلُمُ لِكَيْ أَحْيَا 

أَحْيَا لِكَيْ أُحِبَّ 

أُحِبُّ لِكَيْ 

أَزْدَادَ إِنْسَانِيَّةً 

أَزْدَادُ إِنْسَانِيَّةً 

لِكَيْ تُحِبَّنِي أَكْثَر 

•

ياليتني شمس تداعب جبينك ..
أشرق على خدك وحضني يدفيك ..
ياليتني قمر يضوي سنينك ..
أمسي على نورك ونوري يمسيك ...
ياليتني مابين رمشك وعينك ...
أشوف لك دربك ... وأنا تـــــــايــــه فيك!!!

ღ

ياصاحبي سبحان من علا مقاديرك
وعززك عندي بالمحبه والغرام

قليل البخت ماشافك وشاف غيرك
وانا حظي ابتسم واهداني وسام

شفتك وارتبط مصيري بمصيرك
فصلك ربي على قدي بالتمام

ღ

تسألني وينك؟ 
أنا موجود في قلبك! 
ساكن في قصر زينك 
عمري مابعدت عنك 
وأن تأشر تلاقيني ضيفك
كم أحب أكون بقربك 
أبعد عنك شبح خوفك
وانسيك حزنك وهمك 
وأحلم بشذى طيفك
سألتك بالذي يحبه قلبك 
خلني أعيش بعروقك وجوفك

ღ

عشقت أنا صوتك..
كلمني عن نفسك..
لا تجعل سكوتك..
يحرمني من حسك
خلني أمتع مسمعي..
واستمتع وصوتك معي..
أذوب أنا (ف) همسك..
كلمني عن نفسك‎
أنا وأنت .. والهوى
والليل يجمعنا سوا
صوتك يبدد وحدتي
سولف لي عن سر الهوى
كيف العشق عند البشر..
بالصوت .. ولا بالنظر؟!

ღ

ياحبـــيبي ..
معك كــل البال يهـــدا ..!
ومعك قلبــي ..
كــل ضيقــة ماخشاها !!

ღ

مسكت النقال شوي أناظر صفحة
الوراد جايز ناس تذكرني 
ومنهم شي يوصلني
لكن من غير ماأحس ضغطت صفحة
أكتب رسالة وكتبت أحلى عباراتي
"أنا الموجود بوجودك ،،
وأنا اللي ظلي بورودك ،،
وأنا عمري إبتدا معاك ،،
ونهاية عمري حدودك "

ღ

ليتنا مثل الهدب والرمش يا عمري نكون
لو تفارقنا ثواني نبتـدي لحظـه عنـاق
ليتنا مثـل الطفولـه بالبراءه مانخـون
ماندل الاطريق الصدق مانعـرف نفـاق
ليتنا مثل الامومه قلبـي وقلبـك حنـون
لاانت ترضى في فراقي ولا انا بعدك يطاق
ليت حبك لي جنوني مثل ماحبك جنـون
وليت شوقك لي مثل مانا على حر اشتياق



•

&#4326ღ مسك الحكايات الجميله ღ(ღ 

بكيتُ بين يديك يوماً
حين تذكرت ان الفشل دائماً مسك
الحكايات الجميله
واننا يوماً سنرحل بعيداً ونفترق
كي نثبت لهم ان الحكايه كانت .. جميله

•

يامن ترك في خاطري لهفة الشوق
تشتاق لك عيني .. وقلبي لك اشتاق

غابت معك لحظاتنا اللي لها ذوق
ويغيب ليل بالغلا كان براق

اسمع صدى صوتك .. وانا اقوم وافوق !
شي ملك روحي .. وشي بالاعماق ..

ღ

عــزاه من قلب يجر اليوم وناتي !
على الحبيب اللي يشع القلب من نوره ..
يافرحتي يالهفتي ياكل غاياتي ..
روحي بإيدينك ترى يالترف ماأسوووره ..
أناظر الصوره تعب .. وتهل دمعاتي ..
وصورتك يا أغلى البشر بالقلب محفووووره !!

ღ

حبيبي اتطمن .. ترى كل هالناس 
غابوا معك .. مع غيبتك في دقيقه !!
نفس الغرق .. نفس الألم .. نفس الاحساس
شفني على الرمضا .. ومثلك غريقه !!

ღ

الليل من دونكـ طويل 
وموحش .. 
وتمر الدقايق مثل 
الدهور .. 
المحه طيفكـ يسليني 
بس يا خسارة يختفي ..
وارجع ادوره فـ/ الظلام 
يمكن اسمع همستكـ ..
تجي وتخفف عني وحدتي ..
لكن يرجع يختفي حسكـ 
واحط راسي واتخيلكـ تمسح
على راسي .. 
وتهمس حبيبي لا تخاف أنا 
معكـ .. وبعدها ألاقي نفسي 
طفل نام بأحضان أغلى البشر ..

ღ

قدرُكَ أن تكونَ مبتدأ 
وقدري أن أكونَ لكَ خبرًا 
وقدرُنــــَا 
ألا ّ نكون َ يومًا معًا 
في جملة ٍ مفيـــدة

ღ

يا نظر عيني في غيبتك شلنا هموم ثقال ..
نذكر ليالينا معاك والحزن يطوينا ..
ألا يا دنيا كثر صبري تضرب به الأمثال ..
صبرت في كل لحظة بأيامنا حتى بثوانينا ..
ما بقا لي غير ليلي وغنيت من الصبر موال ..
كني سفينة تاهت في بحر الخوف لا مرسى ولا مينا ..

ღ

حبك شهيق وغيرك زفير
انت تبقى وغيرك يطيـر 

كلك بريق جوهر زفيـر
وردٍ سقى عطر العبيـر 

انت رحيق واغلى حرير
ليت اللقا عبـر الأثيـر 

لو هو طريق جيتك أطير
درب الشقى دربٍ خطير

ღ

فيضت لك من ماطر أشواقي بحــــور
واغرقت نفسي في البحر بس لرضاك

وارسلت لك شوقي عصافير وطيـور
شفها تسابق ظلها لشوف عينــــــاك

اتخيلك قمره ضوت قلب مهجـــــــور
شوف السما ونجومها بحب ترعـــاك

ღ

عشقت الدمع بأحزانك عشقتك عند ضحكاتك
عشقت أهلك على شانك عشقت اللي يعرفونك
تعذب من يشوفك لامشيت أو عند وقفاتك
وانا في داخلي أدعي عساهم مايشوفونك
بروحاتك .. وجياتك .. بجياتك وروحاتك
أخاف الناس ياعمري يصيبونك .. يحسدونك
حبيبي ما انته بـ/ عادي !! تجنن عند طلاتك
اذا طليت ياساتر مني عروقي يضمونك
تعال واطلب الغالي تعال وهات رغباتك
فداك اللي يبي قلبك مادامي صرت مجنونك
واذا ودك أوكد لك تعال وشف مساحاتك
بوسط الخافق اللي لك حلف لايمكن يخونك
لك الله صورتك عندي تذكرني بجلساتك
تذكرني واقول : اشلون اعيش اوقاتي بدونك

ღ

سأفتقدك جداً ..
حين أسير فوق شاطيء البحر
و أرسم وجهك فوق طائرات الورق
و أعبث برمال الشواطيء
و أبحر وحيدة إلى مدن العشق
و أطارد طيفك كالمجنونة فوق الماء ..

ღ

في "غيابكـ"
مدري أحيا أو أموت
في "غيابكـ"
ترتسم
اقسى الدروب ..
تحفر الآهات
بعروقي سدود ..
وتغرس
دموعي على خدي
حدود ..
في "غيابكـ"




أموت





وكافي تعرف
اني في غيابكـ مالي بهالدنيا وجود ..




ღღ همسة أخيرة ღღ 

اخوووون نفسي لو بعدك تهنيت
اهجرررر فساتين الفرح والقلايد

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هلا بالخاطر اللي من عبيره عطر الوجدان
سرى بين الضلوع وفاحت الأشواق بعلومه
هلا بالضحكه اللي جت تشيل اللولو والمرجان
مع البسمه وهي في خاتم سليمان معصومة
هلا باللحظة اللي مايطمع في عرضها النسيان
عليها تنحني الذكرى وفوق الصدر مضمومة
*


*وعليكم السلااااام*

*أهلاً بالأخت .. نووور الشمس ..*

*فعلاً مسجات تحمل فى طياتها احاسيس فى غاية الروعه..*

*ألف شكر لك على هالمسجات الأكثر من حلووه ..*

*الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يااارب ..*

*بانتظار جديدك دائماً ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سأفتقدك جداً ..
حين أسير فوق شاطيء البحر
و أرسم وجهك فوق طائرات الورق
و أعبث برمال الشواطيء
و أبحر وحيدة إلى مدن العشق
و أطارد طيفك كالمجنونة فوق الماء ..




مسجات روووعه
يسلمو ورح ننتظر جديدك

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك الرائع يا دمعة حزن

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه يا شمعه تحترق

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

ما شاء الله مسجات رائعه خيتو ..

مشكورة وجزاك الله الف خير ..

بارك الله فيك ..

وبنتظار المزيد ..

كل المودة

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك الرائع يااخوووى شبكة

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ام باسم

يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## عوامية قمـــر

مشكور على المسجات ..

ربي يعطيك الف عافية ..

عوامية قمـــر

----------


## hope

مشكووره على المسجات

يعطيش الله الف عافية

تحياتي

----------


## ليالي

شكراااا

ع المسجات الحلوة مره ..

صدق عسل ..

لاتنسونا من الجديد 

أختك,,
ليالي.

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج ياام باسم

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج ياعواميه

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج يا حور

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه يا ليالى

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ضياء القمر

مشكورة اختي ع المسجات الرائعة
نتتظر جديدك بالتوفيق

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه يا ضياء القمر
يعطيج العافيه

----------


## زهرة الهدى

مسجات مرة حلوة 
لاتنسونا من الجديد

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه يا زهرة الهدى

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## علوية الأصل

*تسلمي خيتووو نور الشمس على المسجات* 
*الروعه* 
*تحياتي علوية الأصل*

----------


## صمت الجروح

أَحْلُمُ لِكَيْ أَحْيَا 

أَحْيَا لِكَيْ أُحِبَّ 

أُحِبُّ لِكَيْ 

أَزْدَادَ إِنْسَانِيَّةً 

أَزْدَادُ إِنْسَانِيَّةً 

لِكَيْ تُحِبَّنِي أَكْثَر 









يسلمو عالمسجات الروعة




ربي يعطيك العافيه






صمتـ الجروح ....

----------


## براءة روح

يسلمووووو

ربــي يعطيكِ الف عافيه...

بأنتظار الجديد..؟؟

تحياتي.. براءة روح

----------

